# Lots of pictures! Large pictures!



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Went ahead and got some good pictures with my SLR camera, need to adjust for the lighting to get professional grade pictures, but I figure these will do for now. Sorry that the overall picture of the 125gallon tank is a little fuzzy inside. Just clean it about an hour previous to the pictures. Turned aerator close to off for picture taking.

Overall 125 gallon tank









Pleco gettin busy! 









Female Albino Bushynose Pleco (RIP Male ate by peacock)









My lovely electric blue jack dempsey ( about 3 inches long )









Partial Yawn peacock bass (7 inches) and EBJD behind









Green Terror ( about 4 inches )









10 Gallon Puffer tank his name is Pop ( yes I know about the marks on the back, I need to take the back off and clean it)

Overall tank









Pop









Jagger (Mick) hiding in the rock









Jagger came out after I put everything away and started to relax....









My little girl Mia who was wanting a photo taken too while I was getting Pop and Jagger in the 10 gallon


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I've always wanted to get a husky and name it Mia. Hmmm...


----------

